# موريس يعلن عن الدوله القبطيه



## angil sky (11 يوليو 2011)

*موريس يعلن دولته "القبطية" 
بالتزامن مع "الجنوبية" 
"زقلمة" رئيسا لدولة أقباط مصر *









*بالتزامن مع إعلان انفصال جنوب  السودان وتدشين دولته المستقلة ، أعلن عدد من أعضاء (الجمعية القبطية  الأمريكية) التي يقودها المحامي (المنزوع عنه الجنسية المصرية) موريس صادق  عن تدشين ما أسموه (الدولة القبطية)


اليوم العاشر من يوليو 2011 بمدينة  نيويورك في اجتماع قالوا إنه " ضم الهيئة التأسيسية للدولة القبطية

 وتم  انتخاب الدكتور عصمت زقلمة رئيسا للدولة القبطية والمستشار موريس صادق  سكرتيرا تنفيذيا للدولة القبطية والمهندس والإعلامى نبيل بسادة أمينا عاما  للدولة القبطية والمهندس ايليا باسيلى مفوضا عاما للتنسيق الدولى للدولة  القبطية .


وزعم المؤسسون لمشروع الدولة القبطية إن دولتهم "ستشمل حكما  ذاتيا للأقباط في مصر" وسيعمل "المؤسسون ولجنة المائة والأعضاء بداخل مصر  وخارجها في غضون الأيام المقبلة على حشد التأييد لفكرة الدولة الجديدة بين  أقباط مصر والتي ستكون على شاكلة "دولة أكراد العراق".


وأشاروا إلى أن  أقباط مصر سيعيشون في ذات المناطق على امتداد مصر كلها ، وسيكون لهم تنظيم  سياسي مستقل عن الحكومة المركزية فى صورة حكم ذاتي وسيكون لهم محاكم خاصة  وقضاة مسيحيون يحكمون وفقا لأحكام "الكتاب المقدس"، ومحاكم مدنية تطبق  القانون الفرنسي، ومحاكم جنائية تطبق القانون الدولي، ومحاكم أخرى مختلفة  تنظر النزاعات بين المسلمين والأقباط، وسيكون لهم وزارات مقابلة للوزارات  الحكومية بمافيها الشرطة والمخابرات وأمن الدولة وكذلك جامعات ومدارس  قبطية، على أن يكون للجامعات القبطية والمدارس القبطية حق تربية أجيال  لتعليمهم اللغة القبطية 

وإبعاد اللغة العربية "لغة المحتل العربي" عن هذا  التعليم.
كما زعموا أن "الدولة القبطية" ستقوم بتعيين سفراء أقباط لها  في كل الدول أسوة بدولة الفاتيكان،كما ستعمل الدولة القبطية دون رقابة من  الحكومة المركزية في مصر 

التي قالوا إن دورها "سيقتصر على إدارة شئون  رعاياها المسلمين على أن تشترك هذه الدولة القبطية مع الحكومة المركزية في  إدارة جيش البلاد ويمثل فيه الأقباط بكل الرتب العسكرية لحماية أمن مصر ".


وأوضح  مؤسسو هذه الدولة الوهمية – في بيان وصل (بوابة الوفد) - أنهم سيلتقون  بسفراء الدول الخمس فى مجلس الأمن بنيويورك وبسفراء الدول الأوروبية  والآسيوية والأفريقية الصديقة وبعدد من أعضاء الكونجرس وأعضاء لجنة الحريات  الدينية خلال الأيام المقبلة لبحث إمكانية دعم الولايات المتحدة والدول  الأوروبية ودول العالم للدولة القبطية الجديدة خلال الأسبوع القادم 
.

توجه  المؤسسون بالشكر خصوصا لبابا الفاتيكان والرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزى  لمساندتهما الأقباط .


وكان المستشار موريس صادق - رئيس الجمعية الوطنية  القبطية الأمريكية – الذي قررت محكمة مصرية نزع الجنسية المصرية عنه الشهر  الماضي لمهاجمته مصر وجيشها ومسلميها واتهامه بجرائم مختلفة ، قد أعلن أنه  سيتم تدشين هذه الدولة القبطية في مصر في الجنوب يوم إعلان "المسيحيين" في  جنوب السودان عن دولتهم المستقلة .


لماذا دولة قبطية ؟!


وفي تبريرهم  لأسباب إعلان هذه الدولة القبطية نشر موقع (الجمعية القبطية الأمريكية )  


تقريرا لـ (موريس رمسيس) يقول فيها إن ذلك تم "بعد مشاورات مكثقة مع كل  الأقباط الشرفاء والوطنيين المتمسكين بالهوية المصرية الاصيلة الخالية من  الغبار العربى والاسلامى ومع التشاور مع الدول الصديقة وفى ظل انهيار  النظام الحاكم فى مصر وتمسكه بإجراء الانتخابات التشريعية فى ظل الشريعة  الاسلامية وعجز الحكومة الحالية عن حماية 25 مليون قبطى والتضييق عليهم  بمنعهم من التبوؤ للمناصب العامة ومنها عدم تعيين قبطى فى المؤسسات الصحفية  وعدم تعيين قبطى رئيسا لمجلس مدينة ووضع قيود على بناء الكنائس وترميمها  وعدم قيام الحكومة بوقف ظاهرة خطف القبطيات وأسلمتهن بالإكراه وترك الغوغاء

 يتعدون على قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث وتوجيه السباب له  وللأقباط فى حراسة الجيش أمام الكاتدرائية وهدم كنيسة اطفيح ومنازل الاقباط  وأسوار الأديرة وقتل الأقباط وذبحهم وسب المسيحية من غوغاء قنا ورفضهم  تعيين عماد ميخائيل محافظا لأنه مسيحى

 وإلزام الاقباط بدراسة اللغة العربية  لغة الغزاة العرب كمادة إجبارية فى المدارس بدلا من اللغة القبطية لغة كل  المصريين وسجن الأقباط الأبرياء فى أبوقرقاص وإمبابة وعين شمس وتعرض  الغوغاء المسلمين للمسيحيين ومنعهم من الصلاة فى كنيسة عين شمس ورفض وضع  الصليب على العلم المصرى " !!


الوفد*


----------



## angil sky (11 يوليو 2011)

الصراحه انا اسمعت الاعلان ده من الاستاذ ايليا باسيلي شخصيا .. واعلن كمان عن افتتاح قناه خاصه تختص بالقضايا القبطيه السياسيه منها وبدا فعلا بالتنفيذ
واعلن ان الاعضاء الان 60 عضو فقط
وانهم سيتصدون لكل الذي يحصل بمصر للاقباط ... وباقي الذي قاله منشور في المقال
الغريبه انه ماحدش من اقباط الداخل او المهجر اداهم ولو حتى توقيع لينوب عنه في اي تمثيل دولي او حتى بالمشاركه في هذه الدوله ...
وهناك سمعت ايضا ان احد الاعضاء (لن اذكر اسمه) صديق مقرب للرئيس الامريكي اوباما ...
وللامانه كل الذي كان موجود الا ثلاثه فقط هاجموه وبشراسه ولم يسمحوا له باكمال كلامه ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2011)

*كلام غير منطقى ومرفوض تماما .....*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*كلام فارغ ازاى شعبين وحكومتين يعيشوا فى وقت واحد على نفس البلد
كلام عمليا غير قابل للتطبيق دا انفعال فارغ  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*لا وعينوا كمان رئيس لدولة الاقباط وهما قاعدين رجل على رجل
كل مملكة منقسكة على ذاتها تخرب 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*ده اسمه تهريج​*


----------



## absmatic (11 يوليو 2011)

رغم اني الردود من مسيحين الا اني مافيش غير كلمه بس اقدر ارد علي الموضوع وعلي اللي ردو عليه 
ربنا يحرسكم ورد فعل يدل علي الوطنيه 
 وفعلا مصر للمصريين مسلمين ومسيحين بس اتمني مش يكون بالكلام ولا شعار يكون بالافعال خاصه من الجانب المسلم


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يوليو 2011)

*بالرغم من انها  طريقه عشوائيه غير منظمه لتحقيق حلم راود اقباط مصر منذ قرون الا انها " خطوة جريئة و شجاعة " و يستحقون التحية عليها و التاييد ..و التوجيه .​*


----------



## TELLER (11 يوليو 2011)

*وإبعاد اللغة العربية "لغة المحتل العربي" عن هذا التعليم*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*ايه ده*
*هو احنا هنا ايجار جديد ولا اييييه !!!!!*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يوليو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> وفعلا مصر للمصريين مسلمين ومسيحين


*خلينا نتكلم بصراحه و اللي يزعل يزعل *
*مصر لابنائها المصريين المسيحيين الاقباط نسل الفراعنه ابا عن جد ..*
*اما الحرامي اللي دخل من الشباك فما ينفعش يعتبر نفسه من اهل البيت او يكون له نصيب في ميراث ابوهم معاهم*
*..الا اذا كان حرامي وقح بما فيه الكفايه لدرجة انه يسرق ميراث اهل البيت كمان تحت تهديد السلاح و ينسب نفسه بالعافيه للبيت و اهله.
محوظه هامه :
من اعتنق الاسلام - ديانة بدو جزيرة العرب الاستعمارية -  من مسيحيي مصر لاي سبب ..هو "خائن"  سقطت عنه ديانته و معها هويته كقبطي و مصرى و لم يعد محسوبا لا كقبطي و لا كمصرى ..لان من يبيع المسيح من اجل اي غرض لا يتورع عن ان يبيع نفسه و اوطانه و اهله ايضا و ماعاد يؤتمن لا علي بلاده و لا علي اهلها
*​


----------



## absmatic (11 يوليو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *خلينا نتكلم بصراحه و اللي يزعل يزعل *
> *مصر لابنائها المصريين المسيحيين الاقباط نسل الفراعنه ابا عن جد ..*
> *اما الحرامي اللي دخل من الشباك فما ينفعش يعتبر نفسه من اهل البيت او يكون له نصيب في ميراث ابوهم معاهم*
> *..الا اذا كان حرامي وقح بما فيه الكفايه لدرجة انه يسرق ميراث اهل البيت كمان تحت تهديد السلاح و ينسب نفسه بالعافيه للبيت و اهله.*​


اولا انا حاطط الايه اللي في توقيعي من الكتاب المقدس لامثالك عشان لما يردوا يفتكرو الايه دي وتعاليم دينهم بتقول ايه لما ييجوا يخاطبوا الاخر 
ثانيا  مصر لم تكن دوله مسيحيه في يوم من الايام مصر دخلتها المسيحه وتم التبشير فيها وتم فرض المسيحه عليها في عهد الدوله الرومانيه ولو حبيت اجبلك الكتب والمراجع اللي كتبتها ناس مسيحين معنديش اي مانع  اي ان مصر لم تكن الا دوله فرعونيه  وثنيه تم فرض المسيحه عليها لانها كانت تابعه لروما 
بعد ذلك تم دخول الاسلام مصر مع اختلاف الطريقه اللي الناس بتتكلم عنها 
يعني من الاخر مصر للوثنيين لا للمسحين ولا للمسلمين الكلام ده لو  هنتكلم بمنطقك  او بمنطق مين اليل سبق ومين اللي دخل مصر الاول


----------



## TELLER (11 يوليو 2011)

*مع كل الأقباط الشرفاء والوطنيين المتمسكين بالهوية المصرية الاصيلة الخالية من الغبار العربى والاسلامى *
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*تفصد الهوية الرومية*
*طيب ما تقول البطلمية  عشان اقدم*
*ايه شغل طوابير العيش ده*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

> *اولا انا حاطط الايه اللي في  توقيعي من الكتاب المقدس لامثالك عشان لما يردوا يفتكرو الايه دي وتعاليم  دينهم بتقول ايه لما ييجوا يخاطبوا الاخر
> ثانيا  مصر لم تكن دوله مسيحيه في يوم من الايام مصر دخلتها المسيحه وتم  التبشير فيها وتم فرض المسيحه عليها في عهد الدوله الرومانيه ولو حبيت  اجبلك الكتب والمراجع اللي كتبتها ناس مسيحين معنديش اي مانع  اي ان مصر لم  تكن الا دوله فرعونيه  وثنيه تم فرض المسيحه عليها لانها كانت تابعه لروما
> بعد ذلك تم دخول الاسلام مصر مع اختلاف الطريقه اللي الناس بتتكلم عنها
> يعني من الاخر مصر للوثنيين لا للمسحين ولا للمسلمين الكلام ده لو  هنتكلم بمنطقك  او بمنطق مين اليل سبق ومين اللي دخل مصر الاول*


*لا دا غلط لان المسيحية لما انتشرت فى مصر روما كانت وثنية مكنتش مسيحية
روما اتحولت لامبرواطورية مسيحية فى عهد قسطنطين فى القرن الرابع بعد لما سكان مصر كلهم كانوا مسيحين وانا متمسك ان العرب احتلوا مصر واغتصبوها باقذر الطرق 
بس الواقع ان فى مسلمين دلوقتى اغلبية  هنكرشهم يعنى الحل نعيش مع بعض تحت سيادة قانون واحد
كلاب السعودية اللى جايين يطبقوا اجندة الوهابية هنا يقفوا عند حدهم وكل حاجة هتبقى زى الفل  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2011)

TELLER قال:


> *مع كل الأقباط الشرفاء والوطنيين المتمسكين بالهوية المصرية الاصيلة الخالية من الغبار العربى والاسلامى *
> *---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *تفصد الهوية الرومية*
> *طيب ما تقول البطلمية  عشان اقدم*
> *ايه شغل طوابير العيش ده*


*حبيبى مصر لكل المصريين .
وإن كان بعض شيوخ المسلمين تجاوزوا حدودهم وقالوا اننا ناقضون للعهد وبالتالى إما أن نرحل أو دمنا مهدور هؤلاء لنا معهم وقفة وحســـــــاب عسير.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

> *حبيبى مصر لكل المصريين .
> وإن كان بعض شيوخ المسلمين تجاوزوا حدودهم وقالوا اننا ناقضون للعهد  وبالتالى إما أن نرحل أو دمنا مهدور هؤلاء لنا معهم وقفة وحســـــــاب  عسير.*


*ولا ليهم وقفة ولا حاجة دول هيخدوا وقتهم وهيرجعوا زى الكلاب للسعودية اللى خلت شوية جربانين مش لاقين يكلوا يتحكموا فينا *


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يوليو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> اولا انا حاطط الايه اللي في توقيعي من الكتاب المقدس لامثالك عشان لما يردوا يفتكرو الايه دي وتعاليم دينهم بتقول ايه لما ييجوا يخاطبوا الاخر
> ثانيا  مصر لم تكن دوله مسيحيه في يوم من الايام مصر دخلتها المسيحه وتم التبشير فيها وتم فرض المسيحه عليها في عهد الدوله الرومانيه ولو حبيت اجبلك الكتب والمراجع اللي كتبتها ناس مسيحين معنديش اي مانع  اي ان مصر لم تكن الا دوله فرعونيه  وثنيه تم فرض المسيحه عليها لانها كانت تابعه لروما
> بعد ذلك تم دخول الاسلام مصر مع اختلاف الطريقه اللي الناس بتتكلم عنها
> يعني من الاخر مصر للوثنيين لا للمسحين ولا للمسلمين الكلام ده لو  هنتكلم بمنطقك  او بمنطق مين اليل سبق ومين اللي دخل مصر الاول


*اذا كنتم زورتم نسب و تاريخ ابراهيم وسليمان ..ها يستعصي عليكم يعني تزوير تاريخ دوله احتلتوها بالقوه و اجبرتم اهلها علي الاسلام بحد السيف ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يوليو 2011)

*أخي عصام لا يحق لك اعتبار من أسلم خائن ، فلكل إنسان الحق باختيار إيمانه ، وهذا لا يجرده من وطنه .*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يوليو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي عصام لا يحق لك اعتبار من أسلم خائن ، فلكل إنسان الحق باختيار إيمانه ، وهذا لا يجرده من وطنه .*


 

*لا اخي ..هناك فارق رهيب فيمن اعتنقوا الاسلام*
*من يعتنق عقيده ليست سماويه بل ارضيه استعماريه يكون خائنا لوطنه و اهل بيته *
*فالاسلام ليس الا نزعة سياسية استعمارية في شكل ديانه اكثر منه عقيدة سماويه*​


----------



## rana1981 (11 يوليو 2011)

*لا تعليق فقط متابعة للردود​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *بالرغم من انها  طريقه عشوائيه غير منظمه لتحقيق حلم راود اقباط مصر منذ قرون الا انها " خطوة جريئة و شجاعة " و يستحقون التحية عليها و التاييد ..و التوجيه .​*



*أعتقد أن هذا رأى شخصى لا يجوز لك أن تعممه .....*


----------



## absmatic (11 يوليو 2011)

اولا انا متابع ردود حضرتك في المنتدي في مواضيع متعدده وواضح غزارة المعلومات عند حضرتك مما يجعل الفائده تعم عليا من الحوار معاك رغم اني احيانا بتفقد اعصابك 


> *المسيحية لما انتشرت فى مصر*


معني انها انتشرت في مصر انها لم يكن لها وجود ولكن دخل المسيحه للوثنين الموجودين في مصر وءامن البعض وقبل المسيح وترك الوثنيه ولكن لم يؤمن الجميع فهناك مصريين بقو علي وثنيتهم 
اتمني ان لا يكون هناك اي اعتراض علي هذه الجزئيه



> *في عهد قسطنطين فى القرن الرابع بعد لما سكان مصر كلهم كانوا مسيحين*


حضرتك اعتب عليك عتاب طالب العلم للعالم  في مصدر لمعلوتك دي اللي بتاكد فيها اني مصر كلها عن بكرة ابيها  بقت مسيحه الا اذا كان الكلام ده علي صيغه المبالغه 


> *وانا متمسك ان العرب احتلوا مصر واغتصبوها باقذر الطرق *


 متفق معاك في الشطر الاول من الجزئيه دي مختلف معاك في الجزء التاني منها
​



> *بس الواقع ان فى مسلمين دلوقتى اغلبية*


تمام كلا حضرتك والمسلمين دول الله اعلم باصلهم ممكن يكون فيهم العربي المحتل كلام صحيح وممكن يكون فيهم المسيحي اللي اعتنق الاسلام عن اقتناع 
وممكن يكون منهم المسيحي اللي اعتنق الالسلام تحت تهديد جزيه او قتال 
وممكن يكون فيهم المصري الوثني اللي اعتنق الاسلام 
يعني اللي عايز اقوله لخضرتك احنا مش معانا مصفاه عرقيه عشان نعرف مين اساسه مصري  فرعوني  مش حتي من بقايا اي غز علي مصر ابتداء من الهكسوس لحد الانجليز 



> *الحل نعيش مع بعض تحت سيادة قانون واحد*







> *كلاب السعودية اللى جايين يطبقوا اجندة الوهابية هنا يقفوا عند حدهم وكل حاجة هتبقى زى الفل  *


متفق معاك ومحتلف في الاسلوب 
لك مني كل تحيه وتقدير ​


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أعتقد أن هذا رأى شخصى لا يجوز لك أن تعممه .....*



*لم اعمم اخي ..و هذا رايي ..و انا اؤيد بكل قوه ما اقدم عليه هؤلاء الشجعان ​*


----------



## absmatic (11 يوليو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اذا كنتم زورتم نسب و تاريخ ابراهيم وسليمان ..ها يستعصي عليكم يعني تزوير تاريخ دوله احتلتوها بالقوه و اجبرتم اهلها علي الاسلام بحد السيف ؟؟؟؟​*


اتعلمت من دخولي المنتديات المسيحه يكون الكلام ببراهين ودلائل انا اتخدث عن تاريخ مصر ودخول المسيحه والاسلام اليها وليس عن طريقه دخولهم هذا اولا 
ثانيا انا لما اقحام موضوع انساب ابراهيم وسليمان في الموضوع ام استطيع ان افهم انه لا رد بخصوص مشاركتي فاتجهت لاثاره موضوع اخر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *لم اعمم اخي ..و هذا رايي ..و انا اؤيد بكل قوه ما اقدم عليه هؤلاء الشجعان ​*



*حسنا ....... ولكل رأيه *


----------



## absmatic (11 يوليو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي عصام لا يحق لك اعتبار من أسلم خائن ، فلكل إنسان الحق باختيار إيمانه ، وهذا لا يجرده من وطنه .*


الف شكر ليك انطاكي لخصت كل اللي عايز اقوله في كلام موجز فعلا خير الكلام ما قل ودل


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يوليو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> اتعلمت من دخولي المنتديات المسيحه يكون الكلام ببراهين ودلائل انا اتخدث عن تاريخ مصر ودخول المسيحه والاسلام اليها وليس عن طريقه دخولهم هذا اولا
> ثانيا انا لما اقحام موضوع انساب ابراهيم وسليمان في الموضوع ام استطيع ان افهم انه لا رد بخصوص مشاركتي فاتجهت لاثاره موضوع اخر​



*
من يفعل هذه يفعل تلك..و ما اكثر سوابقكم في تزوير التاريخ و الاحداث لانصاف الاسلام و تجميل قبحه.
هل تنكر انكم زورتم تاريخ ابراهيم و سليمان ؟؟؟
الي الحوار الاسلامي اذن لاثبت لك انكم المسلمون زورتم تاريخ ابراهيم و سليمان و نسبتموهم عنوة لانفسكم ​*


----------



## grges monir (11 يوليو 2011)

*طبعا موضوع لايقبلة منطق ولاعقل
تقسيم مصر على اساس دينى مرفوض تمام*ا


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2011)

*مصر لكل المصريين, لمسلميها ومسيحيها وملحديها ...... مصر ليست حكر على أى عقيده .... ومن يقول غير هذا يكون مريض بالتعصب وبحاجة للعلاج*


----------



## absmatic (11 يوليو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *الي الحوار الاسلامي اذن لاثبت لك انكم المسلمون زورتم تاريخ ابراهيم و سليمان و نسبتموهم عنوة لانفسكم ​*



  سبحان الله هو بالعافيه احنا بنتكلم في موضوع مصر تقولي تعالي  نتكلم في موضوع الانساب  ولا هو هروب من موضوع والاستقواء بموضوع اخر احنا هنا بنتكلم في موضوع محدد ليه الاستدراج لموضوع تاني هل هو افلاس  ام ضعف حجخ ام افتقار الي.......
وسبت موضوع مصر ومسكت في موضوع الانساب بجد سبحان الخالق ​


----------



## absmatic (11 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مصر لكل المصريين, لمسلميها ومسيحيها وملحديها ...... مصر ليست حكر على أى عقيده .... ومن يقول غير هذا يكون مريض بالتعصب وبحاجة للعلاج*


ربنا يخليك ويخلي امثالك صوت صارخ  وانا اؤيد هذا الراي بشده


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> * مريض بالتعصب وبحاجة للعلاج*


*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​*


----------



## نصر 29 (11 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مصر لكل المصريين, لمسلميها ومسيحيها وملحديها ...... مصر ليست حكر على أى عقيده .... ومن يقول غير هذا يكون مريض بالتعصب وبحاجة للعلاج*



لا لا لا متقولش يا حاج صوت 

ايه البوقين الجامدين دول 

تصدق كنت مفكرك من المؤيدين .. لا كده نعمل معاك الواجب بقى 

كوباية تمر هندى يا ابنى متلجه للحاج صوت صارخ على حسابى 

اى خدمه عشان الدنيا حر 

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ​*



*هذه حقيقة يا استاذ عصام
الذى يريد أن تكون مصر للمسلمين إنسان مريض وواجب علاجه
والذى يريد أن تكون للمسيحيين فقط مريض وواجب علاجه
والذى يريد أن يقسم مصر ليس مريض ..... بل خائن
نحن الأقباط لدينا قضية .... الكل يعلم هذا
لكن دون إهدار لحقوق أآخرين نحن نئن من إهدارها منا
لن نعاقب المخطئ بما نعانيه
فهمت .... *


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مصر لكل المصريين, لمسلميها ومسيحيها وملحديها ...... مصر ليست حكر على أى عقيده .... ومن يقول غير هذا يكون مريض بالتعصب وبحاجة للعلاج*


*
و هذا ايضا ليس الا راي " شخصي " للاخ صوت صارخ..
و هو ايضا " غير قابل للتعميم "​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> لا لا لا متقولش يا حاج صوت
> 
> ايه البوقين الجامدين دول



*هزار الدببه ..... مصيبة السلفيين انهم حتى فى هزارهم تلاقيهم بغاية الرخامة

ماشى يا مقدس نصر ....*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يوليو 2011)

> اولا انا متابع ردود حضرتك في المنتدي في مواضيع متعدده وواضح غزارة المعلومات عند حضرتك مما يجعل الفائده تعم عليا من الحوار معاك رغم اني احيانا بتفقد اعصابك


*أخي الغالي أنا معجب بردودك وردود أستاذي باول .*
*هو طبيب متنصر ، وأعتقد أنك تعرف معاناة المتنصرين ، لذلك ترى بعض الردود القاسية .*



> معني انها انتشرت في مصر انها لم يكن لها وجود ولكن دخل المسيحه للوثنين الموجودين في مصر وءامن البعض وقبل المسيح وترك الوثنيه ولكن لم يؤمن الجميع فهناك مصريين بقو علي وثنيتهم
> اتمني ان لا يكون هناك اي اعتراض علي هذه الجزئيه



*طبعاً أخي الغالي فالمسيح تجسد في ملء الزمان ، ولم يكن التجسد منذ الأزل .*
*ووجود الوثنيين طبيعي ، وربما واجهوا اضطهاداً مسيحياً كرد فعل على اضطهادهم للمسيحيين (وهذا بعيد عن المسيحية) ولكن وجوهم انتهى بدخول المسلمين ، فالإسلام يعطي حق الجزية لأهل الكتاب فقط ، والوثني ليس أمامه إلا القتل أو الإسلام كما تعلم .*​




> متفق معاك في الشطر الاول من الجزئيه دي مختلف معاك في الجزء التاني منها


http://www.copts.co.uk/book1.pdf
*يهمني رأيك جداً وأنا بانتظاره أخي الغالي*

​


----------



## absmatic (11 يوليو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> ​
> http://www.copts.co.uk/book1.pdf
> *يهمني رأيك جداً وأنا بانتظاره أخي الغالي*
> 
> ​


جاري التحميل والقراءه


----------



## miraam (11 يوليو 2011)

*طبعا تقسيم مصر دا كلام فاضى جدا و ماحدش حيرضى بكدا مصر لكل المصريين الى بجد قلبهم على البلد و بيخافوا عليها* 



absmatic قال:


> اولا انا حاطط الايه اللي في توقيعي من الكتاب المقدس لامثالك عشان لما يردوا يفتكرو الايه دي وتعاليم دينهم بتقول ايه لما ييجوا يخاطبوا الاخر
> ثانيا مصر لم تكن دوله مسيحيه في يوم من الايام مصر دخلتها المسيحه وتم التبشير فيها *وتم فرض المسيحه عليها في عهد الدوله الرومانيه* ولو حبيت اجبلك الكتب والمراجع اللي كتبتها ناس مسيحين معنديش اي مانع اي ان مصر لم تكن الا دوله فرعونيه وثنيه تم فرض المسيحه عليها لانها كانت تابعه لروما
> بعد ذلك تم دخول الاسلام مصر مع اختلاف الطريقه اللي الناس بتتكلم عنها
> يعني من الاخر مصر للوثنيين لا للمسحين ولا للمسلمين الكلام ده لو هنتكلم بمنطقك او بمنطق مين اليل سبق ومين اللي دخل مصر الاول


 
*الكلام دا غلط جدا المسيحية لم يتم فرضها ابدا على مصر مصر منذ دخول العائلة المقدسة لها منذ ان دخلها السيد المسيح و سقطت اصنامها متحطمه امامه التهب قلب مصر داخلها و اصبحت ممهده للمسيحية و دخول المسيحية مصر كان عن طريق مرقس الرسول دخل بمفرده سيرا على الاقدام الى مصر و بشر بمفرده دون جيش او سلاح او حتى افراد معه يعاونوه لكن بمعونة ربنا فقط انتشرت المسيحية و اعتنقها المصريين بحب و فرحة دون اى فرض او اجبار.*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يوليو 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> تصدق كنت مفكرك من المؤيدين .. لا كده نعمل معاك الواجب بقى
> 
> كوباية تمر هندى يا ابنى متلجه


*احنا بقي من المؤيدين ...و مش عاوزين التمر الهندي و لا حتي الفيلم الهندي بتاعك يا عم .
تقدر تشرب التمر لوحدك ..و لا تنسي غمس الذباب فيه ..فان في احد جناحيه داء و في الاخر دواء​*


----------



## نصر 29 (11 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هزار الدببه ..... مصيبة السلفيين انهم حتى فى هزارهم تلاقيهم بغاية الرخامة
> 
> ماشى يا مقدس نصر ....*




رخامه هههههههههههههههههههههه 

مقبوله 

بس حبيبك بردو 

وقفل يا ابنى ع المشاريب  :bomb:


----------



## absmatic (11 يوليو 2011)

miraam قال:


> *طبعا تقسيم مصر دا كلام فاضى جدا و ماحدش حيرضى بكدا مصر لكل المصريين الى بجد قلبهم على البلد و بيخافوا عليها*
> 
> كلام محترم وعاقل
> 
> ...


تمام كلام حضرتك بس انا مش بتكلم علي موضوع كيفيه دخول المسيحه الي مصر او الاسلام انا بتكلم عن مصر في الاول لمين للمسلمين اللي للمسيحين ولا مصر لشعبعا دلوقتي اللي موجود فيها بغض النظر عن طريقه دخول السالام او المسيحه الي مصر


----------



## miraam (11 يوليو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> تمام كلام حضرتك بس انا مش بتكلم علي موضوع كيفيه دخول المسيحه الي مصر او الاسلام انا بتكلم عن مصر في الاول لمين للمسلمين اللي للمسيحين ولا مصر لشعبعا دلوقتي اللي موجود فيها بغض النظر عن طريقه دخول السالام او المسيحه الي مصر


 
*طبعا مصر لكل المصريين مش لديانة دون الاخرى و المصريين الحقيقين بيبانوا من افعالهم مش من ديانتهم بيبانوا من تصرفاتهم من وحدتهم من اجل بلدهم و حمايتها و النهوض بيها و رفع شأنها و الحفاظ على ثروتها تراثها و تاريخها و النهوض بمستقبلها من الافعال نقدر نقول دا فعلا مصرى او دا غريب جاى يخرب لنا بلدنا*


----------



## absmatic (11 يوليو 2011)

miraam قال:


> *طبعا مصر لكل المصريين مش لديانة دون الاخرى و المصريين الحقيقين بيبانوا من افعالهم مش من ديانتهم بيبانوا من تصرفاتهم من وحدتهم من اجل بلدهم و حمايتها و النهوض بيها و رفع شأنها و الحفاظ على ثروتها تراثها و تاريخها و النهوض بمستقبلها من الافعال نقدر نقول دا فعلا مصرى او دا غريب جاى يخرب لنا بلدنا*


وده الكلام اللي مافيش اي انسان عاقل يقدر يعترض عليه


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يوليو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> تمام كلام حضرتك بس انا مش بتكلم علي موضوع كيفيه دخول المسيحه الي مصر او الاسلام انا بتكلم عن مصر في الاول لمين للمسلمين اللي للمسيحين ولا مصر لشعبعا دلوقتي اللي موجود فيها بغض النظر عن طريقه دخول السالام او المسيحه الي مصر


 
*يا حبيبي مش احنا اللي بنقول ..*
*الكتاب المقدس هو اللي بيقول ..*
*و هو اللي حدد " هوية مصر و شعب مصر" و وضع المسيحية شرطا غير قابل للجدال و لا للفصال لكي ينسب مصر و شعبها الي السيد الرب الاله نفسه.*
*اشعياء 19 : 25*
*بها يبارك رب الجنود قائلا : *
*مبارك شعبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي مصر..*
*وعمل يدي اشور وميراثي اسرائيل.*​ 
*و شعب الله هو من امن بالمسيح و ليس من تركه ليعتنق الاسلام *
*..وضحت كده؟؟؟*
*ملحوظه :*
*اتمني بعد كل هذا الا يخرج علينا زميل مسلم يدعي عنوة انه من شعب الله الذي تكلم عنه بلسان نبيه اشعياء *​


----------



## angil sky (11 يوليو 2011)

الرجاء من الاخوة عدم الاحتداد في الراي لماذا لا ننظر للموضوع انه لو قدروا فعلا على ترسيخ اسم قبطي واحد بالوزاره والذي يعتدي على الاقباط يحاكم ولا تترك الامور بيد الغوغاء والشيوخ ليقرروا مصير ملايين .... سيكون امر جيد
لا اتكلم عن الانفصال كما ورد بالبيان لكن اخذ بعض من الحقوق والحكومه اي كانت تعترف باهل البلد .. بانهم مصريين ولهم حقوق مدنيه واخرى عقائديه
اقول ليس للانفصال لانه هكذا عبط ... لكن نعم للحقوق


----------



## نصر 29 (11 يوليو 2011)

انا كنت قاعد فى قمة البؤس والله بس الخبر ده خلانى اضحك من قلبى بجد هههههههه وانسى الزهق والحر 

وبعدين لقيت ابيات نزار قبانى على بالى فقولت لما اخليها هى تعليقى على الموضوع  


مدينتنا .. تظل أثيرة عندى برغم جميع ما فيها 
أحب نداء باعتها .. ازقتها .. اغانيها 
مأذنها .. كنائسها .. سكاراها .. مصليها 
تسامحها .. تعصبها .. عبادتها لماضيها 
مدينتنا بحمد الله راضية بمن فيها وما فيها


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> انا كنت قاعد فى قمة البؤس والله بس الخبر ده خلانى اضحك من قلبى بجد هههههههه وانسى الزهق والحر
> 
> وبعدين لقيت ابيات نزار قبانى على بالى فقولت لما اخليها هى تعليقى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه

سلفى وبتحب نزار ............
دانت كده سلفى كافر ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*الرجاء المعتاد
ولو جاز لى القسم لاقسمت لكن معلشى بقى فرصه تانيه هههههه
القسم  الاخبارى غير مختص بمثل هذه الحوارات 
رجاء الاكتفاء بترك تعليق ع الخبر الاساسى دون الدخول ف حوارات
اى تشتييت بعد التنبيه هيتم حذفه 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الرجاء المعتاد
> ولو جاز لى القسم لاقسمت لكن معلشى بقى فرصه تانيه هههههه
> القسم  الاخبارى غير مختص بمثل هذه الحوارات
> رجاء الاكتفاء بترك تعليق ع الخبر الاساسى دون الدخول ف حوارات
> ...



*
معتقدش اننا محتاجين نكرر الرجاء مره تانيه
ولا نقفل الموضوع ونريح دماغنا؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*واضح انى مفيش فايده
يُغلق
*


----------

